# For those who use the Testors paint pen..



## ToeOfDog (Sep 25, 2013)

Nontoxic, water based, paint pen from Micheals. About 2 or $3. No problems. No smell. I have one of those silver dollar size catchers with a very big holed screen that lightly pinches her up against the comb. Mark her and instantly release.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

You have to be careful when handling queens, If you get any scent from the first one on your gloves, clip, push up tube, it transfers to anything you contact, The marker, other queens, ect, I use testers 1/4 oz bottles and spaghetti to mark queens, a new piece of pasta every time and a new rubber glove on my queen holding hand for each queen. When I used a testers pen I dabbed it several times on a piece of cardboard to flow away any pheromones. It des not happen all the time but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

ToeofDog, can you tell me what name brand pen you are using? Do the marks last into the 2nd year with that pen?

Tenbears, I considered that about pheromones after I posted the question. I don't remember actually touching the first queen with my hands, and that's how I caught the 2nd queen. She was balled as soon as I returned her to the comb. I did put her in the same clip and same marking tube after the first balling so that may be why she continued to be balled after the paint fumes went away. When I was a kid Testors model paint could be found at most variety stores and even at hardware stores but I don't remember seeing any in a while. I think I'd rather use that than the pen, the paint is thicker and I could control how much went on, by using something like you use to dot her with.


----------



## ToeOfDog (Sep 25, 2013)

Brad Bee said:


> ToeofDog, can you tell me what name brand pen you are using? Do the marks last into the 2nd year with that pen?.


Craftsmart Paint pen.

I rarely mark queens. The paint tip is usually dry when i do so the tip has to be primed. The tip is touched on wood numerous times to assure that there is no excess paint that globs onto the queen. This flushes the pheromones i assume.

This is my first year to use it. Before this the $8.00 bee supply pens were used. So far, so good.

Hey, Wes is still looking for you <GG>


----------



## kingd (Oct 31, 2013)

My mentor is using the Sharpie paint pens and the marks are still on after a year.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I have a hobby shop in my town, Ya, I know we don't even have a stoplight but a hobby shop, anyway they specialize in model cars and ships they have testors bottles in nearly every color you can imagine. they are not 10 cents anymore but they are available. If you don't find something you like let me know I would be happy to mail you a bottle in the color you want.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

ToD and kingd, thanks for the info.

Thanks for the offer Tenbears.


----------



## kramerbryan (Oct 30, 2013)

I have been using the same marking tube for two years, over 40 queens, and never had a problem. This is my first year using Testors paint pen. I dob a lot on a cover then take a small piece of dry grass and apply my dot. I try to let the queen set for a minute or two and she always seems welcome afterward.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

This is why I have not marked any of my queens yet. I placed an order with Mann Lake the other day and for the heck of it I bought a sheet of those queen number discs. Lauri had a post on her facebook of how she uses Titebond III to glue them on. I think I will try that.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

kingd said:


> My mentor is using the Sharpie paint pens and the marks are still on after a year.



I've been using these for 3-4 years no problems. Mark stays really well, unlike some of the water-based paints.


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

Brad Bee said:


> How do you reintroduce the queen to the hive after marking? How long do you wait?
> 
> I marked 2 queens today. The first one I caught in a queen clip, then transferred to a marking tube, marked her and turned her loose a couple minutes later. No problems. The next one was in the upper box and I caught by the wings, grabbed her by the legs with the other hand, and put a dot on her. I held her for a minute or so then put her back on the comb where I caught her. Immediately she was balled. I was able to get her in the queen clip and blew on it hard enough that the bees flew out. I transferred her to the queen marking tube and put her on top of the frames to let the paint smell diminish further. I think every bee in the hive was trying to get to the marking tube. I finally got the bees off the tube then let it sit 10 minutes in the shade. I placed her back on the frame she came off of and the bees started tending her, then one jumped on her back and either stung or tried to sting her. They started balling her again. Once again I caught her in the clip and blew the bees out of the clip. I sat her down at the entrance in the clip and bees came to the clip and looked to be non aggressive towards her. Several went into the clip with her and appeared to be feeding her. I opened the clip and she crawled into the hive. She was sort of dragging herself as she went in. I figure she's a goner. One of my most prolific layers.
> 
> I used a water soluble paint pen I got at Walmart last year and never had any problems with the hive accepting the queen back. The downside is that the mark didn't stay on most of my queens over winter.


I've tried about 10 different kinds, but mine are always at risk. I think I'm too slow and keep them out of the hive too long. I finally decided NOT to mark. Losing queens is way worse than not being able to spot them...


----------



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

You should be able to get Testors paint at Wal-mart in the toy/model section.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Since this thread was brought back to the top, I'll update it.

I did not lose the queen that was balled. I don't know what difference it made unless it was because her pheromones were more diluted in the bottom box, but after letting her walk in the entrance of the hive, I guess the bees in the bottom box of the nuc recognized her scent enough to accept her. She took a beating on top of the hive. I saw her get stung at least once. I don't know if honeybee venom is toxic to honeybees, apparently not so much... At any rate, she's still laying a beautiful pattern.


----------



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

Thats because if she dont, she knows they'll beat her @$*. Lol


----------



## j.kuder (Dec 5, 2010)

Tenbears said:


> You have to be careful when handling queens, If you get any scent from the first one on your gloves, clip, push up tube, it transfers to anything you contact, The marker, other queens, ect, I use testers 1/4 oz bottles and spaghetti to mark queens, a new piece of pasta every time and a new rubber glove on my queen holding hand for each queen. When I used a testers pen I dabbed it several times on a piece of cardboard to flow away any pheromones. It des not happen all the time but better safe than sorry.


happened to me the other day first queen marked no problem 2nd one was attacked immediately I figured smells from first one got on 2nd one


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

I use the Sharpie oil-based pens. After marking, I leave in the tube for about 5-10 minutes before returning her to the hive.

I don't remember whether I washed the queen clip and marking tube between queen markings (last summer), but in the future I will do so to remove the queen pheromone.


----------

